# Capture One Pro 12 - For the EOS R...



## SereneSpeed (Nov 19, 2018)

Over the weekend it seems like there were a couple of threads started on some of the other big forums that were quickly removed... The posts were about the beta version of Capture One Pro 12. Does anyone have any "rumors" about C1 Pro 12 actually being in Beta, or near to release?

This time last year and the year before - when I was waiting for a release to support the 5D4 - there was already a full blown discussion of the Beta version.

I'm ready for any information I can get my hands on. Switching back to lightroom after 3 years of C1 has me way out of my comfort zone and missing the image quality I've become accustomed to.


----------



## eyeheartny (Nov 19, 2018)

What's the difference in IQ? I've only used Lightroom but would be open to switching if there are substantial differences.


----------



## briangus (Nov 19, 2018)

Looking at my old receipts a new one is due very shortly
You can always sign up for their beta testing program


----------



## SereneSpeed (Nov 20, 2018)

eyeheartny said:


> What's the difference in IQ? I've only used Lightroom but would be open to switching if there are substantial differences.



I was 100% satisfied with Lightroom. And I believe Lightroom is amazing. But, for my personal tastes, here's a list of what I like more:

- Colours look truer on import and adjustments do not effect colour tones beyond shading when using C1, whereas with Lr, I find exposure adjustments to muddy colour sooner
- Noise and sharpness are just to my taste on import and less destructive when making adjustments
- Tethering is lightning quick - but you loose redundant backups (Lr writes to the card in the camera and transfers to your computer, C1 just transfers to your computer)
- Much faster importing

But given all that, there are things Lightroom does better that I can't live without.

Lr has much more intuitive file management (DAM). And the crop tool and virtual copy management is far quicker to use.

Some people will cringe when they read this, but my workflow goes like this:

Shoot tethered to C1, or Import to C1
Prepare raw files for editing
Export to Ps for final processing
Save TIFF/PSD (depends on final usage) from Ps then import into Lr
Crop and label final images using Lr (at that point the files have the colours defined by C1 and tweaked by Ps).
Then once everything is all complete I transfer my C1 session (which includes the RAW files and the edit info) to my archive drives and import the RAW files to Lr so I know where they are (my Lr catalogs represent 1 years worth of work - a new catalog for each new calendar year)


----------



## alexu (Nov 27, 2018)

The beta 6 revision for C1 12 is out.According to the previous release dates the final version should be ready around 01.12.There are no rumors about the support for EOS R. In terms of IQ, its much better compared to other raw developing software.


----------



## eyeheartny (Nov 27, 2018)

alexu said:


> In terms of IQ, its much better compared to other raw developing software.



In what way? I'm interested to find out as I've only ever used LR.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 27, 2018)

alexu said:


> In terms of IQ, its much better compared to other raw developing software.



What tosh. The base imports have different settings, profiles, so the RAW files have a different look to them, but I haven't seen anything color, tone, sharpness, etc that either can do that the other can't. If you don't like the RAW import profile into either program just change it.

Now from a UI and workflow perspective I can 100% see choosing one over the other, but to say either gives better IQ is stretching it.


----------



## alexu (Nov 27, 2018)

You can download the trial version of C1 and compare the same raw file processed in C1 and Lr. Just import it in both programs and without any adjustments export it as jpeg and compare both files in Photoshop. The color engine of C1 is much better compared to Lr (I must admit I didn't used the latest version of Lr with the new profiles features), but let's say that the raw information is like a partiture, it depens if you play it o a cheap chines keyboard or a brand piano.


----------

